#  Krankheiten >   Beule/Schwellung am After >

## Tom87

Hallo liebe Leute,  
ich lebe in Deutschland seit 2 Jahren deswegen kann ich noch nicht so gut Deutsch schreiben. Ich hoffe ihr werdet mich gut verstehen.  
Es war vor 8 Monaten als ich eine Beule am After bemerkt habe beim abwaschen. Es ging nicht weg also bin ich zum meinem Hausarzt gegangen, er schaute es sich an und sagte dass es ein hemoroide wäre der sich entzündete, hat mir auch eine Kreme beschrieben. Nach der Verwendung der Kreme ging die Beule nicht weg.  
Ich weiß das ich nachdem die Kreme nicht geholfen hat wieder zum Arzt gehen sollte aber es wahr zu viel dazwischen, Umzug, Ausbildung, Familiäre Probleme.  
Nun sind es 8 Monate vergangen und ich habe das Ding immernoch. Es ist etwas großer geworden. Es tut nicht weh es blutet nicht, nur brennt ein bisschen nach dem Stuhlgang. Ich habe bei mir folgende Dinge bemerkt das ich seit Wochen schon keinen harten Stuhlgang mehr habe und dass immer vor dem Stuhlgang ich Buchschmerzen kriege die dannach weg gehen. Kann es mit der Beule zu tun haben? Und was kann diese Beule sein wieso geht es nach so langer zeit nicht weg? Kann es Krebs sein?  
Um die Beule besser zu beschreiben, es ist weich ich kann es mit den Fingern zusammen drucken, kann man auch wie eine Schwellung beschreiben, ich weis nicht ob die Schwellung auch rein geht ins Anus oder ist es nur außen.  
Vielleicht weist einer was es sein kann oder ob es irgendwann von alleine weg gehen wird? :Cry:

----------


## Sylvia

Hey,na dann gehe noch mal zum Arzt.Wenn es eine Hämorride ist,ist es nicht so schlimm.Dein Arzt wird dir eine neue Creme verschreiben und das Brennen und Jucken was auch manchmal da ist geht weg.Die "BEULE" wie du so schön schreibst wirrste aber immer spüren.
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## uschadiddi

Hallo, ich hatte auch bei mir zunächst den Verdacht, dass ich Hämorhoiden habe. Diese habe ich dann mit verschiedenen Salben behandelt. Leider hat davon nichts geholfen. Zum Arzt zu gehen hatte ich mich nicht getraut, da ich immer noch an Hämorhoiden glaubte !! Dann habe ich im Internet gegoogelt. Da fand ich den Hinweis auf eine sog. Mariske. Dies ist eine Verdickung, welche keiner besonderen Behandlung bedarf, sofern sie nicht schmerzt. Bei mir schmerzte sie jedoch sehr stark, dass kaum sitzen konnte. Ein Busfahrt habe ich 4 Stunden nur stehend überstanden. Nach mehreren Wochen wurde diese "vermeintliche Mariske" immer größer und ich immer unruhiger. Letzendlich ließ ich mich von mehreren Leuten dazu übereden, zu einem Proktologen zu gehen. Der Proktologe schlug die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen und sagte: "Sofort ins Krankenhaus, zu 99 % handelt es sich um ein Analcarcinom. Der Kiefer fiel nach unten. 2 Tage später im Krankenhaus erfolgte eine Gewebeprobe = positiv. Eine Woche später Therapie: = 1 Woche Chemo + Bestrahlung(Krankenhaus), 3 Wochen Bestrahlung,(ambulant) 1 Woche Chemo + Bestrahlung(Kranknhaus). Heute habe ich noch 3 Bestrahlungen vor mir, dann ist die Therapie hoffentlich zu Ende. Chemo habe ich ohne Nebenwirkungen gut überstanden. Bestrahlung am Anfang gut, die letzten 2 Wochen mit Verbrennungen in der gesamten Leistengegend. (Offene Wunden = sehr schmerzhaft und nervend.) Das geht aber wieder vorbei. Ich hoffe, dass der böse Krebs bei mir besiegt ist !!!!! (Ich denke positiv !!) Fazit: Ich kann nur jedem ernsthaft raten, der vermeintlich Hämorhoiden hat, sofort zum Arzt zu gehen !! Entweder es sind wirklich Hämorhoiden, dann ist die Behandlung in der Regel ein Klacks. Bei Krebsverdacht ist es im Anfangsstadium viel einfacher zu behandeln. (Meine pers. Meinung). Und zum Schluss mein ernstgemeinter Rat: "Geh zum Arzt, Kopf hoch und durch !!!" Wünsche Dir alles Gute und hoffe für Dich, dass es "nur" Hämorhoiden sind !! Gruß Dieter  :s_thumbup:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Dieter 
deinen Rat kann ich nur unterschreiben.
Dir wünsche ich alles gute und drücke dir die Daumen, dass du den Krebs besiegt hast! 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------

